# Passt die mini PCI Karte zu meinem Laptop?



## HumphreY_X (22. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab 'n Toshiba  Satellite 2410-304S Laptop vor c.a. Jahr gekauft. Also schon bissl älter.

Da das Teil Wireless LAN vorbereitet ist, also eine Antenne in Display eingebaut hat, wollte ich mir jetzt eine interne Wireless LAN Karte bei eBay besorgen.

Nur weiss ich nicht welche Karte dazupasst. Bei vielen Angeboten steht, dass die Karte auf Centrino-Technologie basiert. Mein Notebook ist aber noch 'n mobile P4.

Wer kann mir sagen, ob ich so eine Karte einbauen kann?

Und kann ich auch eine Karte mit 54 Mbps (802.11g) einbauen, wie die  INTEL PRO/ 2200BG WIRELESS LAN ? Ist angeblich abwärtskompartible zu 802.11b.

Und was ist gundsätzlich besser? 'n mini PCI oder doch eine externe PCMCIA Karte?

Danke vorab


hump


----------



## melmager (22. Juli 2004)

also mini PCI passt nicht in ein Notebook

sprich was du brauchst ict eine PCMCIA oder eine Card-Bus Karte

das mit der Centrino Technik ist nur Maketing geblubber 
Centrino sagt unter andrem aus das es mit Wireless Lan ausgestattet ist

-flashback-
Die neue Pentium III Technik sorgt für schnellers Internet *G*


----------



## HumphreY_X (22. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *also mini PCI passt nicht in ein Notebook
> 
> sprich was du brauchst ict eine PCMCIA oder eine Card-Bus Karte
> ...



Hi,

hm, bist Du sicher, dass man keine mini PCI Karte in ein Notebook einbauen kann? Ich war eigentlich ziemlich überzeugt, dass man das kann. Hab sogar extra an meinem Notebook nachgeguckt.

Was ich wissen will ist eigentlich, ob z.B. die Karte da unten zu meinem Notebook paßt.

Ebay Angebot 

Aber danke schon mal für die Hilfe. Hat mir trotzdem geholfen.

hump


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Juli 2004)

Erm, eigentlich sind *Mini* PCI Karten speziell für den Notebookmarkt entwickelt!

Nur zur Korektur!


----------



## HumphreY_X (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Erm, eigentlich sind Mini PCI Karten speziell für den Notebookmarkt entwickelt!
> 
> Nur zur Korektur! *



Ah ja ok danke. 

Ich habe mich jetzt bei Toshiba erkundigt. Also scheinbar geht es mit der Karte.  

Problem somit gelöst.


----------

